# Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B Install Question



## Deafty (Dec 27, 2008)

Hello.

i intend to purchase the Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B.

This is to be installed on my current system
Ga ep45 ud3p r1.1 Mobo

I am using Corsair Ram with very tall heat spreaders.
DDR2-800 4096MB Corsair XMS2 DHX CL4 Kit

Will this fit when using the second and forth slots for my ddr2 ram?
I only have 1 pair (2x2gb).

Thanks


----------



## estro (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Defty,

I face the same issue. Can you advice me from your experience?

Thanks!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I've never used that heatsink but any good quality brand will clear the RAM. I have seen some heatsinks that cover the RAM making it difficult, or even necessary, to remove the heatsink to remove the RAM.


----------

